# CDO, USSF kill 31 insurgents in Laghman



## Ravage (Sep 30, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/September/100930-01.html

LAGHMAN PROVINCE, Afghanistan (Courtesy of Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force – Afghanistan Media Operations Center, Sept. 30, 2010) – Soldiers from the 2nd Company, 1st Commando Kandak, advised by U.S. Special Forces, killed 31 insurgents during a cache clearing operation in Masamute Bala village, Laghman province Sept. 24.

The operation also included elements from 1st Battalion, 102nd Infantry Regiment, Task Force Iron Gray, the Afghan National Army and the Afghan National Police.

In total, the operation succeeded in clearing more than 40 insurgents from the village, along with improvised explosive device making material and ten pounds of opium.

“This combined action operation demonstrated the Commandos’ ability to very effectively support a large scale combat operation,” said Lt. Col. Donald Lovelace, Special Operations Task Force – East commander.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Oct 2, 2010)

Outstanding.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm glad so many bad guys got sent on their way, but the fact that they can still mass in those kinds of numbers, this long into the war, is very discouraging.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Oct 2, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> I'm glad so many bad guys got sent on their way, but the fact that they can still mass in those kinds of numbers, this long into the war, is very discouraging.


 
It's because we're too pussy to use kinetic strikes all the time.  We need to bomb the living dogshit out of them, round the clock.  We should've done it at Tora Bora in the first place.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 2, 2010)

What we need to do is destroy the Haqqani network, starting with their big madrassa.  Game on, bitches...


----------



## car (Oct 2, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> What we need to do is destroy the Haqqani network, starting with their big madrassa.  Game on, bitches...


 
x 10!


----------



## Scotth (Oct 2, 2010)

Unfortunately I think were going to repeat history and politics is going to play a major role in the future of the Afghanistan mission.  After this election cycle, I think we are in for some of the similar political fighting that we saw in the Somalia mission in the '90's.

Any steps in the right direction, even if they are baby steps, between now and the next post election funding fight for the Afghan mission are welcomed IMHO.


----------



## AWP (Oct 3, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> What we need to do is destroy the Haqqani network, starting with their big madrassa.  Game on, bitches...


 
If we ever did that I'd go two knuckles deep in a moment of private reflection. Seriously, that would be a banner day in the war.

Don Lovelace....I'm surprised he hasn't retired.


----------



## MS_girl (Oct 3, 2010)

OUTFUCKINSTANDING !!!! LOVE IT


----------

